# Montana Mink



## naturezone

This mink was pulling crayfish out of the Missouri River near Helena, Montana.
www.naturezonephotography.com












Thanks for looking.


----------



## D-B-J

nice shots of a beautiful creature


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Very nice portraits.

But where is the action you are talking about?


----------



## naturezone

c.cloudwalker said:


> Very nice portraits.
> 
> But where is the action you are talking about?


 
Action... the sun wasn't in a great location for these, but here's an example:


----------



## jackiejay

very nice set they are pretty.


----------



## michaelleggero

nice, not a common animal that you see photographed.  you should take some more and just camp out and watch em someday.. once you learn their habits you can get some really cool images

Mike Leggero

http://www.michaelleggero.com


----------

